# Means test.



## Rude Boy (28 Feb 2010)

Does anyone have experience of the means test for jobseekers allowance?
How can they check how much savings you have? or is it just your word?


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Mar 2010)

You are allowed €20,000 in savings I believe ( check out the citizens information website there is a lot on the means test there ). You have to sign the form which states that you are giving a full and true account. Giving incorrect information on the form and receiving allowance to which you may not be fully entitled is welfare fraud. At the interview with the SW officer you will be asked to produce up to date statements / pass books on all accounts.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Mar 2010)

The first 20,000 of your savings is disregarded in the means test. Anything above that reduces your Allowance.
As already stated you are requested to provide evidence of same ie. bank statements. If they have reason to believe that you are not giving correct information they have the power to access your accounts.


----------



## Pope John 11 (15 Jun 2010)

Is it correct to say that the means test takes account all your savings, shares etc in your accounts, but does not take account your monthly out going mortgage which is depleting your savings from your account.

If not, then why not?


----------



## Pope John 11 (27 Aug 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> Is it correct to say that the means test takes account all your savings, shares etc in your accounts, but does not take account your monthly out going mortgage which is depleting your savings from your account.
> 
> If not, then why not?


 
As per the previous quote, any answers?


----------



## haggis (27 Aug 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> As per the previous quote, any answers?



That is correct, crazy but correct.


----------

